# Why?



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

does, Basil, the cat, carry the mouse right through the house, to find the only cream carpet, and then proceed to spill its blood? 8O.

Grrrrr!


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Because it can..

Cats do what they like..


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

neilbes right - 'cos Basil's a cat :roll: 

Sue


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Why does my dog stop everything,turn towards the TV and watch transfixed
every time she hear the Correy music. Then as soon as the prog starts she returns to "normal" lol!
Barry


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Two reasons:
Firstly he is bringing you the kill and offering you his prey

Secondly because choosing just the right place ensures he gets 100% of the attention all cats crave for.



Why does Rogan sleep all day and then get up whatever time we go to bed and tear around the hour for an hour or so keeping us awake???


----------

